# Reaktor ensemble that works with audio files



## b_elliott (Apr 5, 2022)

I am working through a Groove3 tut on Reaktor basics. It currently works fine with midi files or playing back anything I play from my midi kbd.

In one demo it showed routing an audio file from the DAW into the Razor vocoder ensemble to process the audio. I have Reaktor 6 (full version) without Razor. 

My question is what are some other ensembles (if any) I could use to route audio tracks into? 
Best, Bill


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Apr 5, 2022)

You could browse the Reaktor User Library with the tag "Effect":





REAKTOR User Library







www.native-instruments.com





Sylvain Stoppani of Blinksonic has a free Reaktor effects rack called PROCESSORZ°:





ENTRY







www.native-instruments.com


----------

